# Individuals car show in fresno



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

I HEARD IDIVIDUALS CAR SHOW IN FRESNO MIGHT BE A 2 DAY EVENT THIS YEAR DOES ANY OF MY HOMIES KNOW WHATS UP IN FRESNO HOLLA BACK @CHA BOY


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

havent heard any thing yet, but lg productions is throwing a show july 22nd whaich around the time of "thee individuals car show"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it maybe "Thee Individuals" I know they have a show every year in Fresno. :dunno:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2007, 01:06 AM~7284218
> *Is it maybe "Thee Individuals" I know they have a show every year in Fresno.  :dunno:
> *



i think that is what he is talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THATS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT THEE INDIVIDUALS ONE OF THE SHOPS IN FRESNO METIONED IT TO ME HOLLA BACK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the show is in June or July? I dont think that there are any members from that club on lil but you might want to search for the old topics. Are you looking for the members or info on the show?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

The show will be on a saturday this year just like it was back in the days so that you can cruise Kearny park on sunday just like it was back in the days  30 years :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 17 2007, 09:34 PM~7288223
> *The show will be on a saturday this year just like it was back in the days so that you can cruise Kearny park on sunday just like it was back in the days    30 years  :0
> *


do they have a date set?


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

WUT EVER DAY IT IS I'LL BE READY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

IN ORANGE COVE MAY 5TH TO PERFORM


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 17 2007, 09:34 PM~7288223
> *The show will be on a saturday this year just like it was back in the days so that you can cruise Kearny park on sunday just like it was back in the days    30 years  :0
> *





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 2 2007, 12:12 AM~7388153
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

ready an waiting!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 1 2007, 11:26 PM~7388255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BE EASY ON EM NATE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT HAAAAAA HAAAAA


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 17 2007, 09:34 PM~7288223
> *The show will be on a saturday this year just like it was back in the days so that you can cruise Kearny park on sunday just like it was back in the days    30 years  :0
> *



yeah it is . talked to kool designs and its going to memorial weekend (may).
its been moved from july to may!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I GOT THIS IN PHOENIX THIS SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 6 2007, 02:47 AM~7417322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELL I CANT GO GOT TO SUPPORT MY HOMIES FROM SOCIOS OUT HERE IN SACRAMENTO :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MMMMMMMM I LIKE DA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 6 2007, 02:50 AM~7417330
> *WELL I CANT GO GOT TO SUPPORT MY HOMIES FROM SOCIOS OUT HERE IN SACRAMENTO :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WILL BE THERE FOR SURE  WITH A LITTLE SOMETHING


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH ALL 4 CHAPTERS. I HOPE! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 6 2007, 03:47 AM~7417322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

CANT WAIT


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Any flyer?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt for fresno!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ILL BE THERE AS WELL THEE IDIVIDUALS :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 28 2007, 12:18 PM~7569345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 28 2007, 11:18 AM~7569345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS A MUST 4 ME


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

word on the street is that THEE INDIVIDUALS is making a comeback as a car club.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 6 2007, 12:30 PM~7420510
> * WILL BE THERE FOR SURE   WITH A LITTLE SOMETHING
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 1 2007, 01:17 AM~7593965
> *word on the street is that THEE INDIVIDUALS is making a comeback as a car club.
> *


THAT WOULD BE INTERESTING BECAUSE I NEVER SEEING THEM AT ANOTHER SHOW AS A CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 2 2007, 03:25 PM~7603983
> *THAT WOULD BE INTERESTING BECAUSE I NEVER SEEING THEM AT ANOTHER SHOW AS A CAR CLUB :biggrin:
> *



heard a well known local hydraulic competitor is joining THEE INDIVIDUALS :0 i dont wanna ruin it but im sure its on the streets on fresno.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 2 2007, 08:28 PM~7605571
> *heard a well known local hydraulic competitor is joining THEE INDIVIDUALS :0 i dont wanna ruin it but im sure its on the streets on fresno.
> *


HAVE NOT HEARD DO TELL :cheesy:


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 3 2007, 12:11 PM~7610390
> *HAVE NOT HEARD DO TELL :cheesy:
> *



joe with the 61 rag from cut throat hydraulics :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 3 2007, 12:11 PM~7610390
> *HAVE NOT HEARD DO TELL :cheesy:
> *



joe with the 61 rag from cut throat hydraulics :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 3 2007, 02:44 PM~7610996
> *joe with the 61 rag from cut throat hydraulics :0
> *


MIGHT BE A WRONG MOVE FOR HIM THEY DONT SHOW AT ALL


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 3 2007, 01:52 PM~7611048
> *MIGHT BE A WRONG MOVE FOR HIM THEY DONT SHOW AT ALL
> *



i know i think the former members club was out on the streets more than them a few years back. well maybe theres a new beginning in the works for THEE INDIVIDUALS only time will tell, maybe he has what they need to get going again.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 3 2007, 03:00 PM~7611111
> *i know i think the former members club was out on the streets more than them a few years back. well maybe theres a new beginning in the works for THEE INDIVIDUALS only time will tell, maybe he has what they need to get going again.
> *


THAT COOL TO EACH HIS OWN I WISH HIM LUCK


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I DINDNT EVEN KNOW THAT JOE LEFT OLD TIMES C.C. UNTIL SAT AT THE CAR SHOW. :dunno:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 4 2007, 02:55 AM~7615200
> *I DINDNT EVEN KNOW THAT JOE LEFT OLD TIMES C.C. UNTIL SAT AT THE CAR SHOW. :dunno:
> *


DID HE SAY WHY HE LEFT :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65+Apr 4 2007, 01:55 AM~7615200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah he was talking to richie when we were in monterey and he said he was gonna be rolling with THEE INDIVIDUALS. he didnt say anythihng to us why he left though. NO NINTENDO :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 2 2007, 08:28 PM~7605571
> *heard a well known local hydraulic competitor is joining THEE INDIVIDUALS :0 i dont wanna ruin it but im sure its on the streets on fresno.
> *


MAN I THOUGHT U WERE GOING TO GIVE MY SECRET UP :biggrin:

























































































J/K I DONT HAVE HYDROS :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick:  :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 5 2007, 12:14 AM~7622013
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:    :biggrin:
> *


     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but if i get the co job i will :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 4 2007, 10:30 PM~7621782
> *yeah he was talking to richie when we were in monterey and he said he was gonna be rolling with THEE INDIVIDUALS. he didnt say anythihng to us why he left though. NO NINTENDO :biggrin:
> *


Pinche Comadre 
:twak: :twak: :twa
k: :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Apr 5 2007, 05:33 PM~7626599
> *Pinche Comadre
> :twak:  :twak:  :twa
> k:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *




:angry:  jealous??? :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Nuestro Estilo will be repping in Fresno like always. Hopefully the Monte will pull another throphy


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Apr 14 2007, 01:08 PM~7690216
> *Nuestro Estilo will be repping in Fresno like always. Hopefully the Monte will pull another throphy
> *


 :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 14 2007, 04:04 PM~7690422
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 1 2007, 01:00 PM~7595918
> *hno:  hno:
> *



Q VO G


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

DELEGATION C.C will be there :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Apr 18 2007, 03:08 PM~7721680
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


TTT, 
ITS ALMOST HERE.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 16 2007, 08:49 PM~7708000
> * DELEGATION C.C will be there :biggrin:
> *


  i wont


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Apr 14 2007, 02:08 PM~7690216
> *Nuestro Estilo will be repping in Fresno like always. Hopefully the Monte will pull another throphy
> *


dont forget orange cove :biggrin:


----------



## peter g. martinez (Apr 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## peter g. martinez (Apr 18, 2007)

Thee Individuals car show is set for May 26th at the Fresno fairgrounds be ready for along weekend old school style !! Hope to see you all there! Prez. Pete Thee Individuals C.C.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

hey sup pete :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Saturday Thee Individuals show in Fresno and Sunday *SOCIOS *show in Sacramento :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

thats going to be a long weekend! :uh:


----------



## peter g. martinez (Apr 18, 2007)

Thee Individuals Custom Car Show and Hop set for May 26th 2007 Fresno Fairgrounds-We are ready to do it old school stlye! the show will have alot of entertainment going on all day! The Biggest Hop ever - Sponsored by Cut Throat Hydraulics tons of cash being given away all day. Pete :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'LL B IN BOTH SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME THE PHONE NUMBERS TO CALL FOR VENDOR INFO, I SEE THE FLYER JUST FINE BUT THE PHONE NUMBERS ARE TOO BLURRY


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 27 2007, 10:26 PM~7789736
> *Saturday Thee Individuals show in Fresno and Sunday SOCIOS show in Sacramento :thumbsup:
> *


thats exactly what we doing saturday the individuals and sunday socios..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

WHAT ARE THE HOP CLASSES AND PAYOUTS FOR THIS SHOW? ALSO THE RULES.


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 4 2007, 03:47 PM~7836263
> *thats exactly what we doing  saturday the individuals and sunday socios..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I'm talking about uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@May 6 2007, 06:13 PM~7845990
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2007, 08:45 AM~7849701
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:   THE B.M TRUCK WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 7 2007, 07:50 PM~7854569
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:     THE B.M TRUCK WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *




hno: hno: hno: 


























wuz up homie, how r u?


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2007, 08:49 PM~7855138
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> wuz up homie, how r u?
> *














THIS IS MY NEPHEWS RIDE


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

HOPE YALL COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE HOMIE RALPH AKA JUICE IT!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@May 7 2007, 09:48 PM~7855695
> *HOPE YALL COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE HOMIE RALPH AKA JUICE IT!!!!!
> *


AND YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:scrutinize: TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 7 2007, 09:17 PM~7855410
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very niceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 8 2007, 10:50 AM~7858475
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  very niceeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ALRIGHT WHAT ARE THE CLASSES AND RULES SO EVERYONE UDERSTANDS IH :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 10 2007, 02:07 PM~7876893
> *ALRIGHT WHAT ARE THE CLASSES AND RULES SO EVERYONE UDERSTANDS IH :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we are gonna be there too


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

whos all hittin kearny park the day after ..


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@May 15 2007, 11:52 PM~7913421
> *whos all hittin kearny park the day after ..
> *


WHAT DO THEY HAVE PLANNED FOR THE DAY


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

so the shows on saturday whats happening sunday that its a 2 day event everyone going to kerney then to kings :dunno:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

hellzzzzz yea.. go scrape up kearny then scrape up kings..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@May 19 2007, 12:03 AM~7935102
> *hellzzzzz yea.. go scrape up kearny then scrape up kings..
> *



cool i guess that leaves me out for the cruising part  damn i wish my ride was atleast put together to dip in.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

5 MORE DAYS.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 19 2007, 01:23 AM~7935129
> *cool i guess that leaves me out for the cruising part  damn i wish my ride was atleast put together to dip in.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

what time are people going to be at kearney


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 21 2007, 12:44 PM~7947994
> *what time are people going to be at kearney
> *


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 22 2007, 10:47 AM~7955326
> * TTT
> *


i like your sig escad lol


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 22 2007, 10:56 AM~7955390
> *i like your sig escad lol
> *


TALK THE TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 10 2007, 02:07 PM~7876893
> *ALRIGHT WHAT ARE THE CLASSES AND RULES SO EVERYONE UDERSTANDS IH :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: DOES ANYBODY KNOW?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 22 2007, 11:52 AM~7955736
> *TALK THE TRUTH :biggrin:
> *


u know sometimes the truth hurts :biggrin: :biggrin: why u hurting peoples feelings for :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

4 more days.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 22 2007, 02:23 PM~7956682
> *u know sometimes the truth hurts  :biggrin:  :biggrin: why u hurting peoples feelings for  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BECAUSE IT FUN  :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 22 2007, 01:55 PM~7956860
> *BECAUSE IT FUN   :biggrin:
> *


YUP, YUP.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: we all know who builds your rides :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 22 2007, 04:58 PM~7957735
> *:biggrin: we all know who builds your rides  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHO BUILT YOUR WHITE CADDY. EXACTLY! U BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys friday night.......


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2007, 06:39 PM~7958736
> *see you guys friday night.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

4 days !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 22 2007, 04:27 PM~7957908
> *WHO BUILT YOUR WHITE CADDY. EXACTLY! U BOUGHT IT LIKE THAT BUGZ DOES A GOOD JOB
> *











UCE BUILT AND PROUD OF IT TONY NUNO TO BE EXACT THATS MY BROTHER 
YOUR WONDERING HOW DID HE BUY THAT RIDE AND TAKE IT TO 4 SHOWS BREAK IT DOWN AND RE BUILD THE WHOLE CAR CAUSE I GOT IT LIKE THAT HOMIE YOUR SPENDING YOUR TIEMPO WORRIED ABOUT ME YOU SAY YOU SETTING STANDARDS THATS COOL I DONT TALK ABOUT IT BUT RATHER BE ABOUT IT YOUR BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE :yes:IM GONNA LEAVE IT ALONE ALREADY NO MORE POST ABOUT THIS FOR ME YOU WANNA KEEP THIS VENDETTA GOING ITS ON YOU .YOU KNOW WHO I AM I KNOW WHO YOU ARE I RESPECT MY FAM UCE . TO LEAVE IT ALONE C-YA :biggrin: REAL SOON NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR MY UCE FAMILY  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 22 2007, 10:01 PM~7960287
> *
> *




RAIDERS SUCK :yes: :yes: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 22 2007, 10:15 PM~7960409
> *RAIDERS ARE THE BEST  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 22 2007, 03:58 PM~7957735
> *:biggrin: we all know who builds your rides  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 22 2007, 10:15 PM~7960409
> *RAIDERS SUCK :yes:  :yes:  :werd:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

UCEFAMILY1 WUT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@May 23 2007, 08:41 AM~7962140
> *UCEFAMILY1 WUT UP HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP CARNALE HOW YOU DOING


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 22 2007, 09:48 PM~7959611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW WHO I AM, I KNOW WHO U ARE FUCK IT. I AM ALSO GOING TO DROP THE SUBJECT AND STOP POSTING ABOUT IT WE'LL LET THE CARS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES IN 08/09


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 23 2007, 08:58 AM~7962215
> *U KNOW WHO I AM, I KNOW WHO U ARE FUCK IT. I AM ALSO GOING TO DROP THE SUBJECT AND STOP POSTING ABOUT IT  WE'LL LET THE CARS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES IN 08/09
> 
> *


  
:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

u know who i am :biggrin: :biggrin: 



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 22 2007, 11:15 PM~7960409
> *RAIDERS SUCK :yes:  :yes:  :werd:  :biggrin:
> *


ftp :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 10:48 AM~7962882
> *u know who i am  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2007, 12:02 PM~7962969
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what homie u coming this weekend bring the 4 over already :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Bowtie Legacy,

Car Club: IT WILL SUPRISE U

What will suprise us?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 10:48 AM~7962882
> *u know who i am  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yeah we know who you are but nobody cares :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 23 2007, 12:20 PM~7963102
> *Bowtie Legacy,
> 
> Car Club: IT WILL SUPRISE U
> ...


WHAAT


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 22 2007, 12:09 PM~7956150
> *:dunno:  :dunno: DOES ANYBODY KNOW?
> *


NO RULES :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 11:12 AM~7963043
> *what homie u coming this weekend bring the 4 over already  :biggrin:
> *


 I might end up selling it, I just bought a hard top so it depends how does it come out I might just keep it n sale da droptop :biggrin: will c. r u going 2 b out there, I might b there on friday if not 4 sure on sat


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: El raider, SUPREME69, 3wishz, DROPTOP4


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 23 2007, 11:28 AM~7963160
> *WHAAT
> *


THATS WHAT I HEARD :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 23 2007, 12:20 PM~7963102
> *Bowtie Legacy,
> 
> Car Club: IT WILL SUPRISE U
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

who im rolling with :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-xS9VRdCJI


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 12:28 PM~7963159
> *yeah we know who you are but nobody cares :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2007, 12:40 PM~7963238
> *I might end up selling it, I just bought a hard top so it depends how does it come out I might just keep it n sale da droptop  :biggrin:  will c. r u going 2 b out there, I might b there on friday if not 4 sure on sat
> *


call me ill pm u my # come threw . we can talk about the 4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 23 2007, 12:47 PM~7963283
> *THATS WHAT I HEARD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 11:54 AM~7963320
> *call me ill pm u my # come threw . we can talk about the 4  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You can buy my conv.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 23 2007, 12:55 PM~7963336
> *You can buy my conv.
> *


no, thanks i dont want people saying im buying fixed up rides either. i build my own :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 11:57 AM~7963356
> *no, thanks i dont want people saying im buying fixed up rides either. i build my own  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :werd: I believe I know what your talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 23 2007, 01:00 PM~7963369
> *:rofl:  :werd:  I believe I know what your talking about. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im sure escaddy knows :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WHEN WILL WE KNOW WHO YOUR ROLLIN WITH ?* :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 01:15 PM~7963490
> *WHEN WILL WE KNOW WHO YOUR ROLLIN WITH ?  :0
> *


u dont worry about that just get my mirror


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 12:16 PM~7963498
> *u dont worry about that just get my mirror
> *



bossy fucker, we all wanna know mr.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 01:21 PM~7963530
> *bossy fucker, we all wanna know mr.
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

HUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 12:15 PM~7963490
> *WHEN WILL WE KNOW WHO YOUR ROLLIN WITH ?  :0
> *


YEAH! WHEN WILL WE KNOW :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 23 2007, 02:15 PM~7963937
> *YEAH! WHEN WILL WE KNOW :dunno:
> *


i will personaly call u over to show the sticker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 12:16 PM~7963498
> *u dont worry about that just get my mirror
> *


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 01:20 PM~7963979
> *i will personaly call u over to show the sticker  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH! DAMN. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 23 2007, 02:23 PM~7964003
> *OH! DAMN. :biggrin:
> *


lol u like that huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 01:20 PM~7963979
> *i will personaly call u over to show the sticker  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:uh: your rolling with ridin' solo or haters most wanted? i know you fresno people seen them stickers cruising around :0 bowtie read my sig


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 01:20 PM~7963979
> *i will personaly call u over to show the sticker  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


REAL CLUBS FLY PLAQUES NOT STICKERS just like SUPREME69 SIG SAID


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 01:58 PM~7964297
> *:uh:  your rolling with ridin' solo or haters most wanted? i know you fresno people seen them stickers cruising around :0  bowtie read my sig
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@May 23 2007, 01:08 PM~7963884
> *HUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM
> *




is that a hint :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ESIDECADDY is NIGHTOWL ALL READY TO GO?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 02:58 PM~7964297
> *:uh:  your rolling with ridin' solo or haters most wanted? i know you fresno people seen them stickers cruising around :0  bowtie read my sig
> *


i know puto thats why i put that to get u to react :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 02:22 PM~7964518
> *i know puto thats why i put that to get u to react  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



how thoughtful :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 03:25 PM~7964546
> *how thoughtful :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 03:14 PM~7964450
> *ESIDECADDY is NIGHTOWL ALL READY TO GO?
> *


u know it


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 03:06 PM~7964370
> *is that a hint  :0
> *


HUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz+May 23 2007, 02:08 PM~7963884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u guys think the same huh lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz+May 23 2007, 01:08 PM~7963884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMM YOU THINK :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 04:09 PM~7964898
> *HUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMM YOU THINK :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 u tooooooo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 11:54 AM~7963320
> *call me ill pm u my # come threw . we can talk about the 4  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 03:10 PM~7964901
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 u tooooooo
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 03:10 PM~7964901
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 u tooooooo
> *


HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! WE WANT TO KNOW.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 23 2007, 03:15 PM~7964938
> *HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! WE WANT TO KNOW.
> *



LETS JUST LET BOWTIE HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM IT OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 04:19 PM~7964967
> *LETS JUST LET BOWTIE HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM IT OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 03:31 PM~7965055
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THATS NOT NICE. JUST FOR THAT IM GONNA GIVE YOUR CD TO ESIDECADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 04:34 PM~7965077
> *THATS NOT NICE. JUST FOR THAT IM GONNA GIVE YOUR CD TO ESIDECADDY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2007, 04:13 PM~7964915
> *
> *


hope to see u soon. ill call u when im that why so we can work it out :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 23 2007, 04:34 PM~7965077
> *THATS NOT NICE. JUST FOR THAT IM GONNA GIVE YOUR CD TO ESIDECADDY :biggrin:
> *


HEY THANKS SUPREME69 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 23 2007, 05:00 PM~7965240
> *HEY THANKS SUPREME69 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ( STICKER CLUB THAT TAKES A SHIT LOAD OF TROPHYS ) HOW MANY DO YOU THINK WE CAN TAKE WHEN WE BECOME A REAL CLUB .....................................??????????????????


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 23 2007, 06:21 PM~7965992
> *NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ( STICKER CLUB THAT TAKES A SHIT LOAD OF TROPHYS ) HOW MANY DO YOU THINK WE CAN TAKE WHEN WE BECOME A REAL CLUB .....................................??????????????????
> *



DAMN BRO I THOUGHT I CLARIFIED THIS ALREADY??


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Hope people take a lot of pics. to post. :biggrin: :biggrin: Because it loooks like not going to make an other show. :angry:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

wud up fresno lowlow.. cant wait till sat..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 23 2007, 06:21 PM~7965992
> *NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ( STICKER CLUB THAT TAKES A SHIT LOAD OF TROPHYS ) HOW MANY DO YOU THINK WE CAN TAKE WHEN WE BECOME A REAL CLUB .....................................??????????????????
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 2 or 3 :biggrin: 


wuz up homie, how did it go on da show u went 2?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 23 2007, 06:21 PM~7965992
> *NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ( STICKER CLUB THAT TAKES A SHIT LOAD OF TROPHYS ) HOW MANY DO YOU THINK WE CAN TAKE WHEN WE BECOME A REAL CLUB .....................................??????????????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

I WONT BE THERE BUT, GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE AT THE SHOW


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 24 2007, 02:14 PM~7971162
> *I WONT BE THERE BUT, GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE AT THE SHOW
> *


i hope to make it out there, my wifes grandma is very ill and can go at any minute. so just have to wait till then


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 24 2007, 01:48 PM~7971396
> *i hope to make it out there, my wifes grandma is very ill and can go at any minute. so just have to wait till then
> *




dammmm homie, I hope everything is cool.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 23 2007, 11:07 PM~7967716
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: 2 or 3  :biggrin:
> wuz up homie, how did it go on da show u went 2?
> *


what up dogg its time for some beer on sat hey shod you 2 sticker rock


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 24 2007, 07:17 PM~7973037
> *what up dogg its time for some beer on sat  hey shod you 2  sticker rock
> *


did someone say BEER???????????????? hehehe


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

cant wait for the show also but i pretty much will not be there but my car would. me and my gf were in a car acciednt on wednesday so my club is going to be taking my car there.





dta*97


import illusions




if any i will be there for one hr only towards the end.......


good luck to all that is going to the show and be safe on the road peeps.............


atomic :wave:


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

is there gonna be a bikini contest so i can start thinking of a lie for my wife....
:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USSKITTYHAWK_@May 24 2007, 09:47 PM~7974578
> *is there gonna be a bikini contest so i can start thinking of a lie for my wife....
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah but there never any good. theres some fine ass broads out here but it seems the ugly ones get up there


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 24 2007, 07:17 PM~7973037
> *what up dogg its time for some beer on sat  hey shod you 2  sticker rock
> *


I took home 3 trophys best show truck , best interior, longest drive not bad for a truck from bakersfield


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

yea i've gone the last 2 years and last year was my homeboys cousin that won. is the contest on Sat???


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USSKITTYHAWK_@May 24 2007, 11:10 PM~7975138
> *yea i've gone the last 2 years and last year was my homeboys cousin that won. is the contest on Sat???
> *



the show is saturday so yeah, its a two day event cause they are planning on going to kearney park on sunday and cruise it there until the evening and hit kings


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

talked to pete, hes opening the gates at 1pm on friday!

1pm - 8 pm for move in.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 25 2007, 12:36 AM~7975407
> *talked to pete, hes opening the gates at 1pm on friday!
> 
> 1pm - 8 pm for move in.
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 25 2007, 12:01 AM~7975286
> *the show is saturday so yeah, its a two day event cause they are planning on going to kearney park on sunday and cruise it there until the evening and hit kings
> *


Don't forget my Ice Cold Lemonade
:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we're leaving today right after work.....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2007, 02:16 AM~7975594
> *
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Look for me supreme I will over there tommorrow morning :biggrin:

ps..... did you end up selling that set up?


----------



## USSKITTYHAWK (Oct 1, 2006)

well i won't go to kerney park cuz i have a show to go in hanford. if u guys need any help setting up hit me up at food maxx on kings from 6-10 tonight and i'll help after. i'm the tall dumb lookin white dude. :buttkick:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 25 2007, 12:05 PM~7977877
> *Look for me supreme I will over there tommorrow morning  :biggrin:
> 
> ps..... did you end up selling that set up?
> *



 nope still got your name on it :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 25 2007, 07:51 AM~7976499
> *we're leaving today right after work.....
> *




:tears: :tears: have fun


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 25 2007, 07:29 PM~7979933
> *:tears:  :tears: have fun
> *


are we ready or what


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 25 2007, 09:24 PM~7980943
> *are we ready or what
> *



yep! hopefully theres no tug of war. theres like 100 of you guys in da club! :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

heard there was alot of cars and trucks there today setting up. see everyone tomorrow


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 25 2007, 11:22 PM~7981290
> *heard there was alot of cars and trucks there today setting up. see everyone tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 25 2007, 10:31 PM~7981343
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



quit following me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 25 2007, 11:51 PM~7981439
> *quit following me  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 25 2007, 09:24 PM~7980943
> *are we ready or what
> *




nope I'm staying home :biggrin: c u tomorrow at our show


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2007, 10:23 AM~7982754
> *nope I'm staying home  :biggrin:  c u tomorrow at our show
> *


hey i might be in gilroy on monday is it cool if i stop by lmk


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Congradulations Johnnie :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 26 2007, 05:55 PM~7984941
> *Congradulations Johnnie :thumbsup:
> *



johnnie placed? what about muffin man :biggrin: it was cool meeting you regal king maybe we'll bs next time it was too hot for me today.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

heres some of the 50 pics i took. show was not what i was expecting. not alot of cars or spectators. but oh well


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

heres a couple of pics of patterns. im a sucker for patterns :biggrin: forgot to take some of the green hornet.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice pics supreme that sucks not alot of people , should probably go for early may if it was up to me


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 26 2007, 10:01 PM~7986019
> *nice pics supreme that sucks not alot of people , should probably go for early may if it was up to me
> *



yeah i dont know what happen, they moved there show up a few weeks from previous years. maybe just a bad weekend to throw a show, there was cars in every building but they just weren't full. it was cool though talked with alot of people so it was worth it. what happen to you? wifes grandmother still real sick?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Cool pics Supreme69.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2007, 10:21 PM~7986110
> *Cool pics Supreme69.
> *



thanks there not great but they will pass :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 26 2007, 11:05 PM~7986036
> *yeah i dont know what happen, they moved there show up a few weeks from previous years. maybe just a bad weekend to throw a show, there was cars in every building but they just weren't full. it was cool though talked with alot of people so it was worth it. what happen to you? wifes grandmother still real sick?
> *


i would say back weekend but would still be nice if it was in early may, so there no chance of any heat a car show with 80 would be perfect. i was going but my uncle from la came up. hes my best uncle so i had to go spend time with him. hope to make it to kearney but wife gma having surgery in the morning and only has 1% chance of making it. so will see what happens. u going to kearny


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 26 2007, 10:28 PM~7986140
> *i would say back weekend but would still be nice if it was in early may, so there no chance of any heat a car show with 80 would be perfect. i was going but my uncle from la came up. hes my best uncle so i had to go spend time with him. hope to make it to kearney but wife gma having surgery in the morning and only has 1% chance of making  it. so will see what happens. u going to kearny
> *



cool, yeah i would move it up right around may nice cool weather for sure they would get alot of cars and spectators. suppose to go to kearney but havent got a phone call back. we're suppose to bbq but if not ill take a cruise in the nissan and go take pics atleast.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 26 2007, 11:31 PM~7986161
> *cool, yeah i would move it up right around may nice cool weather for sure they would get alot of cars and spectators. suppose to go to kearney but havent got a phone call back. we're suppose to bbq but if not ill take a cruise in the nissan and go take pics atleast.
> *


make sure to bring my cds :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 26 2007, 10:47 PM~7986246
> *make sure to bring my cds  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



oh now you want your cds too bad i gave them to ESIDECADDY :biggrin: i still have them let me know if your going out there for sure.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

nice pics supreme


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 26 2007, 11:00 PM~7986307
> * nice pics supreme
> *



thanks


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 26 2007, 11:49 PM~7986262
> *oh now you want your cds too bad i gave them to ESIDECADDY :biggrin: i still have them let me know if your going out there for sure.
> *


ok ill call u


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 26 2007, 11:06 PM~7986332
> *ok ill call u
> *



just dont be listening to no barry white :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 27 2007, 12:09 AM~7986343
> *just dont be listening to no barry white :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    post more pics


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

thats all i took i dont like taking pics of the same car more than once. unless it has had upgrades done to it. i cant stand having 20 pics of the same car from different shows.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 26 2007, 10:42 AM~7983189
> *hey i might be in gilroy on monday is it cool if i stop by lmk
> *



yeah i'm off :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW HAVE TO GIVE PROPS TO CUTT THROAT HYDROS NO PROB AT ALL WITH THE HOP OR PAY OUTS GOOD LOOKING OUT :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

POST SUM PICS OF THE HOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2007, 12:27 AM~7986427
> *yeah i'm off  :biggrin:
> *


ok ill call u


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

anyone got pics of today at kearney , did anyone go


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 26 2007, 11:51 PM~7986516
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW HAVE TO GIVE PROPS TO CUTT THROAT HYDROS NO PROB AT ALL WITH THE HOP OR PAY OUTS GOOD LOOKING OUT :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: YEAH JOE FROM CUT THROAT WAS COOL HE MADE IT FAIR AND PAYED UP


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 23 2007, 11:48 AM~7962882
> *u know who i am  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your 61 rag now, El Pirata??? Cuzz you post it a lot with your user name??
Congrats if it is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 27 2007, 09:39 PM~7990056
> *Is that your 61 rag now, El Pirata??? Cuzz you post it a lot with your user name??
> Congrats if it is :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: u funny call me


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 27 2007, 10:10 PM~7990241
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: u funny call me
> *


What up, :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

no one has pics of kearney or the show


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 28 2007, 05:19 PM~7994630
> *no one has pics of kearney or the show
> *



i didnt make it out there, but heard it was dead :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 28 2007, 06:23 PM~7994658
> *i didnt make it out there, but heard it was dead :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

show was ok! the judging was fishy. alot of people got placed if classes they didnt belong in?


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

NICE PIC'S


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 29 2007, 12:28 AM~7997870
> *show was ok!  the judging was fishy.  alot of people got placed if classes they didnt belong in?
> *



talked to pete at shakeys on sunday and he told me the same thing. we asked for you but he said you were "working out" with you dad :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Pooh Rag Duce Project


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Wrong individuals cc fresno has thee individuals


----------

